# Feeding frequency - 1 year old



## ScoutGolding (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello,

We have a 1 year old GSD called Scout. She is generally in good health. Active etc. 
We feed her 2 cups in the morning.

Then she'll get a snack in the pm. A bone/Cheese etc

People have been saying she is too skinny. I am wondering if we should be feeding her more?

She's not terribly skinny but you can see/feel the ribcage.

Any info would be great thanks.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Skinny is better than overweight, always .. A profile shot would be helpful as well, and the above photo if you took it standing directly over her like this photo below... Otherwise if she is active, coat looks good (she is beautiful by the way) etc I wouldn't worry


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

You should be able to feel but not see the ribs  If you want, change her snack to another cup of food and see if that helps


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I feed both my dogs twice a day (one is 21 months old and still getting 1.5-2 cups each meal, one is 15 years old and gets 1/3 cup twice a day...he's a small dog obviously). I also feed my cat (canned is all she gets) twice a day. Personally, I don't like seeing *all* a dog's ribs. Some people prefer that. I think there is a difference between lean and skinny. Lean good ... skinny eh .. not so good (my opinion).

What food are you feeding? That does make a difference in how much they actually benefit from the food. Good quality foods you can feed less. Not so good, you often have to feed more to supply the same nutrition.


----------

